# Thursday night Whatsit



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## EIngerson (Mar 8, 2012)

A scrubbing pad?


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 8, 2012)

Or a welcome mat?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2012)

My welcome mat says, "GO AWAY!"


----------



## Scuba (Mar 9, 2012)

Mouse pad...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2012)

Wider view:


----------



## cguron (Mar 10, 2012)

surface on farming tool specifically from Iowa?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 10, 2012)

A really close up shot of some type of nylon fabric?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2012)

cguron said:


> surface on farming tool specifically from Iowa?



Not an Iowa-specific item. I'm fairly certain you can find this stuff on all the continents and on the seven seas.  I'll bet there's some in the ISS and on the surface of the moon, too.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 10, 2012)

Velcro?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Velcro?


----------

